# aging a lantern



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

score!!

went to walmart to buy some duct tape and some glue and came out with a lantern in need of some repair. i am thrilled to death to find it since it was a prop i would have loved to have last year. all i need to do is reacttach a small glass panel that came out and then i need to age the lantern to look old and enchanted

i will most likely be holding on to it to 'light my way' through my grave yard. 

any ideas at all will be a great help


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, way to go! Not sure what type of lamp ( posting a pic always helps  ) but here is one of the 5 I bought last year. They are tea light lanterns that I put an LED flicker tea light inside.









Before shot ...









After shot ...

I just used some flat grey and a red brown and sponged it over the black. I took the glass globe out and sprayed a frosting over it. Took me about 20 minutes of painting and 2 hours of dry time.

Maybe this gives you some ideas.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sorry for not posting a picture in the first place but i had to recharge the battery for my camera, i hope everyone can see this.

it cost me about 12 bucks even though the shelf i got it had it at $4.95 (it must have been misplaced) still im not complaining as i think this has a lot of potential. also, that's not a crack on the glass, thats a panel that needs reattachment.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, always helps when you can post a pic!  And yes, I can see it ... very nice lantern. I can see why you wanted to buy it ...

I still think you could put a little paint on the black to make it look older, a bit rusted. Maybe go with a thinner coat of frosting so more of your light source shows through.

Add some spider webbing ... or even stencil some spider silhouettes on the glass/frosting? I don't know what your theme is but spiders are always good for a little creep factor. Maybe attach some small skulls to the top part of the lantern?

Good luck and post pics when your done!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well, the name of my haunt is "Nightwing Cemetary" its an enchanted cemetary. So i wanted to give the impression that this lantern is enchanted also. not bright fairy princess enchanted but maybe put a slightly darker sort of enchanted look to it. its sorta hard to explain. but im gonna give it my best shot!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, after 3 hours of searching for it and coming up with nothing ... I'll post what I remember seeing and maybe somebody else can find it. 

There was a website where someone took a lantern and aged it to look old. Instead of using a regular yellow or orange light, it was a blue/purple glow. Maybe the blue/purple would make your lantern look more "enchanted".


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! that's a great idea! i'll keep an eye open for it myself!


----------

